# World Cup / Mundial 2014



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

We're not really footie fans in our house - but we do get caught up in the World Cup. I just found this link showing which Spanish channels are showing which matches & when 

Mundial Brasil 2014 - Fútbol Televisado en España


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm going to leave this thread before people start talking about 1966.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm really surprised that there isn't more on free to air.

Lets hope filmon can handle it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> I'm really surprised that there isn't more on free to air.
> 
> Lets hope filmon can handle it.


All the Spain games and a few more are on Telecinco, which is free.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> All the Spain games and a few more are on Telecinco, which is free.


some on cuatro as well by the looks of it


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> some on cuatro as well by the looks of it


Oh yes, England vs Italy (Sunday) and Germany vs Portugal (Monday). The latter might be a more interesting game. Can Ronaldo break through the teutonic efficiency of the German defence?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> All the Spain games and a few more are on Telecinco, which is free.


True and a smattering on Cuatro but you can watch all group games on either ITV/BBC which is useful as my interests lie outside of the Spain matches, apart from one of them.

The other thing it fails to list is all of the finals bar the final are on pay tv, I guess that may or may not change if Spain are involved?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> True and a smattering on Cuatro but you can watch all group games on either ITV/BBC which is useful as my interests lie outside of the Spain matches, apart from one of them.
> 
> The other thing it fails to list is all of the finals bar the final are on pay tv, I guess that may or may not change if Spain are involved?


Yes, Telecinco have the option to choose their next tranche of matches once we get past the group stage, which will include all the Spain games, naturally.

Although many expats use FilmOn etc to watch British channels,some of us only have Spanish TV. Also when England are playing, if lots of Brits in a small area are all trying to watch FilmOn, isn't it likely to affect the download speed?


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Wouldn't the easiest option be to buy a GOLtv CAM card and a one month subscription to cover the month that the World Cup is on?

That's what I'm thinking about doing.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

During the last World Cup, there was a giant screen set up in our biggest local park, showing all Spain's games, and another on the beach on Torre del Mar. I'm not a fan myself, but I imagine the atmosphere would be pretty good.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Oh yes, England vs Italy (Sunday) and Germany vs Portugal (Monday). The latter might be a more interesting game. Can Ronaldo break through the teutonic efficiency of the German defence?


I hope not.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

David1979 said:


> Wouldn't the easiest option be to buy a GOLtv CAM card and a one month subscription to cover the month that the World Cup is on?
> 
> That's what I'm thinking about doing.


They've pre-empted that - you get the world cup matches free, but only if you contract to a subscription for the rest of the season!


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> They've pre-empted that - you get the world cup matches free, but only if you contract to a subscription for the rest of the season!


Ah, I see.

Yeah, I've been doing some more research today, and I think it'll just have to be ITV Player & BBC iPlayer for the games.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I hear ITV's online service went down just as Neymar was about to take a penalty in the Brazil game last night. There were also complaints about the sound. It was fine on Cuatro ...

Don't forget Spain-Holland tonight, 9 pm our time on Telecinco. Viva la furia roja!


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I've got my UnoTelly set up for iplayer and ITV player etc. I also have TDT and Gol television but it's off to a Spanish bar for me for the craic later!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Around these parts everyone must be getting ready for the big match tonight. Australia vs Chile!

Even the dogs have stopped yapping.

:llama:

(closest I could find to a dog )


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Well that went well. 

lol


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> Well that went well.
> 
> lol


What a mess. Could have been 7 or 8. Unbelievable.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> I hear ITV's online service went down just as Neymar was about to take a penalty in the Brazil game last night. There were also complaints about the sound. It was fine on Cuatro ...
> 
> Don't forget Spain-Holland tonight, 9 pm our time on Telecinco. Viva la furia roja!


We watched the Brazil game, no loss of service and good sound. Watched on my laptop via Filmon.

Furia Roja? Not tonight....


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

So filmon have been 'told' by fifa to block the world cup matches on bbc and itv.

Funny though, if you are not picky with your language it can still be found on filmon.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> What a mess. Could have been 7 or 8. Unbelievable.


And mean- spirited play. Casillas and Costa should have been sent off and the penalty was distinctly dubious.
Hopefully a better performance tonight. Lot of Premier League guys in la seleccion.
My money's on Germany.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pazcat said:


> So filmon have been 'told' by fifa to block the world cup matches on bbc and itv.
> 
> Funny though, if you are not picky with your language it can still be found on filmon.


That was last year that they tried that, wasn't it? And failed to do so?
I'm expecting to watch the game tonight via Filmon...not everyone watches for free either.
We do as picture quality is good enough.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

*******s!! You were right. Will have to find alternative, watching in Spanish...but OH prefers run-up commentary in English.


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Is no one using BBC iPlayer or ITV Player? The quality isn't HD, but it's decent enough.

I'm using both of them for games that aren't on Spanish council telly.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

David1979 said:


> Is no one using BBC iPlayer or ITV Player? The quality isn't HD, but it's decent enough.
> 
> I'm using both of them for games that aren't on Spanish council telly.


What's Spanish 'council'tv


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Freeview. Regular TV.

In Scotland we refer to the regular channels like BBC1, ITV, Channel 4 etc as "council TV", or "cooncil telly", if you will.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

David1979 said:


> Freeview. Regular TV.
> 
> In Scotland we refer to the regular channels like BBC1, ITV, Channel 4 etc as "council TV", or "cooncil telly", if you will.


Oh, right. Thanks..


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

David1979 said:


> Freeview. Regular TV.
> 
> In Scotland we refer to the regular channels like BBC1, ITV, Channel 4 etc as "council TV", or "cooncil telly", if you will.


& in the south they say "we've only got" 'peasants tv'.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

So looking on the bright side at least there were no fireworks tonight.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Calas felices said:


> So looking on the bright side at least there were no fireworks tonight.


Neither in Spain or from Spain.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

What a sorry state!

Obviously the down fall was bound to come sooner or later, but I didn't think it would be as dramatic as this!

I wonder what the reaction of the authorities, and the fans, will be to Vicente del Bosque now as he was lauded with (maybe too many) prizes and was even made a Marquis by JC. Seems like a good man, but did he overstep his mark being the manager of the Spanish team in a second world cup?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's very sad. But these guys, including del Bosque, were at the top of the tree for six years and nobody can take that away from them. 

Now that half the other teams in the world have adopted Spain's style of play, they aren't special any more. 

New manager needed now, to build a new team from all the young talent we've got coming through. Only two years till the next Eurocopa!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

on a lighter note.......


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What a sorry state!
> 
> Obviously the down fall was bound to come sooner or later, but I didn't think it would be as dramatic as this!
> 
> I wonder what the reaction of the authorities, and the fans, will be to Vicente del Bosque now as he was lauded with (maybe too many) prizes and was even made a Marquis by JC. Seems like a good man, but did he overstep his mark being the manager of the Spanish team in a second world cup?


I remember a similar situation in Mexico in 1970, when England went out, and have remained in the doldrums since. Until the top teams in Spain employ home grown strikers, rather than those from Argentina, Wales, Brazil, and Portugal, the winning goals will not arrive.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes a striker would have been handy. & a goalie. I said after the champions league final that casillas was going to be a problem. I didn't expect him to be at fault with so many goals though.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow, even I'm surprised. Well I hope they play like that against us and maybe we can snag a point. If we play like we did against the Netherlands then maybe but I fully expect Spain to bounce back and give us a hiding.

I think del Bosque should go, he has zero imagination or creativity. Admittedly he hasn't needed to have either during his tenure as the players have been a class above the rest and were already familiar with the tika-taka style. Now that the age has crept in the players just aren't up to it as they once were and that has shown in the Champions league too with the demise of Barca(yet strangely the national team stuck with the Barca players).

Thankfully for the neutrals total football has made a return in a big way and with an attacking spirit and doggedness it seems the way to overrun the possessive style. See Bayern, Athletico, Germany, the Netherlands who have seemed to crack the tika/taka egg.

Don't get me wrong there is still a lot of class in that Spanish team and they will bounce back but it's time for a new approach from the national team.
There are an awful lot of talented attackers in that squad who have been warming the bench, bringing Carzorla on was the best decision of the tournament for del Bosque even it it was too late and the wrong one.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Being English 'we' for me means England but I wouldn't be surprised to see them go out this evening.
The next few years could well see Germany and German teams taking the big prizes.
Interesting how few Premier League players are in the German national side compared to the ill-fated Spanish team.
But then the whole structure of German football is different.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Carrefour were giving vouchers today offering 50% off all Spain shirts!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

lol, I didn't see that at our Carrefour. I would of got one.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Being English 'we' for me means England but I wouldn't be surprised to see them go out this evening.


Shame on you Mary!

Keep the faith—I have every confidence England will take a big step towards their qualification to the final 16 this evening. I watched the game against Italy and whilst I was disappointed England lost, I was pleased with the way they played. Sometimes you just have to accept the other side played better on the night and in my view a draw would have been a fair result but Italy were better on the night and deserved their win.

I also watched the Spanish against the Netherlands and last night against Chile (with plenty of Estrella Damm to ease the suffering) and felt Spain on the whole were poor and deserved to be beaten on both occasions. They lacked all the energy, verve and panache that made them world and European champions and to be honest looked a tired and washed up side.

I'm looking forward to the game tonight and believe England will do what they need to do!


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Hepa said:


> I remember a similar situation in Mexico in 1970, when England went out, and have remained in the doldrums since. Until the top teams in Spain employ home grown strikers, rather than those from Argentina, Wales, Brazil, and Portugal, the winning goals will not arrive.


To play for Athletic Bilbao you have to have a connection in your family to the Basque region, yet they always fair well in La Liga. It works for them, but imagine Manchester United only allowing players with a connection to the greater Manchester area. 
England has talented players and so dies Spain, but their domestic teams are driven by success and that comes from buying the best players who are foreign. Only 4% of English players play abroad according to Expatforum, that tells me there is a serious problem in home grown talent.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Aron said:


> To play for Athletic Bilbao you have to have a connection in your family to the Basque region, yet they always fair well in La Liga. It works for them, but imagine Manchester United only allowing players with a connection to the greater Manchester area.
> England has talented players and so dies Spain, but their domestic teams are driven by success and that comes from buying the best players who are foreign. Only 4% of English players play abroad according to Expatforum, that tells me there is a serious problem in home grown talent.


Yes, one of the reasons OH supports atletic and has little respect for the likes of the Barca and Real Madrid money making companies. And the fact that he comes from Bilbao, of course!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

zenkarma said:


> Shame on you Mary!
> 
> Keep the faith—I have every confidence England will take a big step towards their qualification to the final 16 this evening. I watched the game against Italy and whilst I was disappointed England lost, I was pleased with the way they played. Sometimes you just have to accept the other side played better on the night and in my view a draw would have been a fair result but Italy were better on the night and deserved their win.
> 
> ...


Well, sadly my pessimism was justified, Zen....:Cry:
Mind you, I only saw thirty minutes or so of the second half as I had a meeting earlier in the evening I couldn't really get out of.
But I agree, England played well against Italy. The football reporter of El Pais described the England seleccion as 'magnifica'.

And we're not out yet..

P.S. My money's still on Germany....


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

England always strived to be as good as Spain and now they are.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

caught this on Spanish tele last night


Felipe VI - España 0


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, one of the reasons OH supports atletic and has little respect for the likes of the Barca and Real Madrid money making companies. And the fact that he comes from Bilbao, of course!


I always find it ironic when OH claims he only supports Athletic because "it has no foreigners and doesn't need them." Dude, you are married to one!


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> I always find it ironic when OH claims he only supports Athletic because "it has no foreigners and doesn't need them." Dude, you are married to one!


With respect, Athletic has had foreigners play for them. One left in 2013, his name I believe was Ferdanando Amorebieta. He was Venezuelan but had a Basque connection. I think he may play for Fulham now.
That was much the same as the famous French rugby player Serge Blanco. He was born in Venezuela but had a mother from the Basque area in France. His rugby career was with Biarritz Olympique.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Aron said:


> With respect, Athletic has had foreigners play for them. One left in 2013, his name I believe was Ferdanando Amorebieta. He was Venezuelan but had a Basque connection. I think he may play for Fulham now.
> That was much the same as the famous French rugby player Serge Blanco. He was born in Venezuela but had a mother from the Basque area in France. His rugby career was with Biarritz Olympique.


Ooooooh, THANK YOU for that. Hehehehehehe...


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> Ooooooh, THANK YOU for that. Hehehehehehe...


It obviously just applies Athletic as Chris Coleman managed Real Sociedad


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes even atletic had to stretch to " Basque connections" long ago. I do enjoy watching them & fortunately they don't overdo the amount of players with family connections.

With regards to shirts, well Eroski must have good foresight as BEFORE the world cup started they were selling Spanish , English & other shirts reduced by over 50% . 
good quality as well ! :lol:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes even atletic had to stretch to " Basque connections" long ago. I do enjoy watching them & fortunately they don't overdo the amount of players with family connections.
> 
> With regards to shirts, well Eroski must have good foresight as BEFORE the world cup started they were selling Spanish , English & other shirts reduced by over 50% .
> good quality as well ! :lol:


I used to think Eroski was a sex shop......


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Aron said:


> It obviously just applies Athletic as Chris Coleman managed Real *Suciedad*


You spelled it wrong


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> I used to think Ero*ski* was a sex shop......


Polish sex shop?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Anyway, the cricket's going well.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

The Daily Mash | It's news to us ... 0071121549


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Aron said:


> With respect, Athletic has had foreigners play for them. One left in 2013, his name I believe was Ferdanando Amorebieta. He was Venezuelan but had a Basque connection.





gus-lopez said:


> Yes even atletic had to stretch to " Basque connections" long ago. I do enjoy watching them & fortunately they don't overdo the amount of players with family connections.


Yes, that's true, but still it's a long way from other clubs wheeling and dealing.
Drove past La Catedral (San Mamés) this very afternoon. Actually is the new, half built stadium referred to as La Catedral?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Breaking news, in spite of all the doom and gloom, it turns out that England can still win the world cup, but not until 2066...


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

:usa::usa2::usa: Kickoff in fifteen minutes! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Luis Suarez ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

On another forum a friend has written, "anyone fancy going out for a bite of Italian tonight,"


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

That ban from FIFA is pretty weak.

Anyway has filmon been unblocked yet? 
Otherwise I have worked out a work around.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

My favourite viral to date...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I like this one too. He's clearly in need of anger management therapy.










So, who are people rooting for now that England/Spain/Australia are out? Argentina and Brazil both have two Barça players in their line-up so I will cheer for them, though I've a feeling Chile might surprise us tomorrow.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Allez Les Bleus!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

:usa::usa:


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I have said from the start that I think Germany are the team to watch although I always think it is nice when the home nation wins (remember 1966? )


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

DunWorkin said:


> I have said from the start that I think Germany are the team to watch although I always think it is nice when the home nation wins (remember 1966? )


I think you may well be right.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

"Real Men Don't Dive" 

In my opinion real men don't play football


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> I have said from the start that I think Germany are the team to watch although I always think it is nice when the home nation wins (remember 1966? )


Germany are hard to go past and I'm a bit disappointed in the USA for not beating them as now there is potentially a big game with France on the cards in the quarters.

Brazil have played awful enough and still managed to win which is always ominous, home nation and all. I'm fully behind Chile though.
Argentina will have to be liking their chances, I do.
I think Mexico and the Netherlands will be a good match too.

Anyone know if Spain will show any of the finals on TDT?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Anyone know if Spain will show any of the finals on TDT?


Some of them but we don't know which ones yet. The free Mediaset channels (Cuatro/Telecinco) can broadcast one match a day. The final will be on Telecinco.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> I have said from the start that I think Germany are the team to watch although I always think it is nice when the home nation wins (remember 1966? )


I predicted Germany would win in 2014 right after the 2010 World Cup. They will certainly be hard to beat but there have been a lot of surprises so far. Ghana nearly got the better of them!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah I just checked the listings on the TV and it was saying they will show the Brazil game tonight on Telecinco which is alright.
I'll have to see what else is on as to whether I bother watching Uraguay lose.


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Would I be right in saying that the only "free" channel showing games now is Telecinco?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

David1979 said:


> Would I be right in saying that the only "free" channel showing games now is Telecinco?


I think so, yes.

God I hate penalty shoot-outs! Wouldn't it be better to award the match to the team who committed less fouls?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Next match on Tele5 is Costa Rica-Greece, 10 pm tonight.

Germany-Algeria, 10 pm tomorrow.
Belgium-USA 10 pm Tuesday.

Calendario Mundial 2014 | EL MUNDO


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Is it possible to watch today's Netherlands - Mexico match online?


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Brangus said:


> Is it possible to watch today's Netherlands - Mexico match online?


It is, but it can be a tad tricky sometimes.

I use VPN software and watch games on BBC iPlayer or ITV player, although the amount of traffic they get can mess with your connection.

Another option is the CBS app in Canada. They're showing all the games live online.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

There are loads of ways to do it, I'm happy watching on filmon but there are plenty of other streams available.
If you are not concerned by quality then a site like wiziwig has loads of flash streams. If you have a good internet connection and quality does concern you then on that same site find the info and installation guide for Ace Stream and use that from one of the uploaders.

Basically if in need wiziwig will get you a stream of some sort.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> I think so, yes.
> 
> God I hate penalty shoot-outs! Wouldn't it be better to award the match to the team who committed less fouls?


I've always hated them particularly when any team I support is involved in one - they always lose. I think less fouls or number of corners won would be a better way particularly if they had the number of fouls committed on a scoreboard, for instance. Just think how much more attacking football there would be when the match is at stalemate and one team has committed many more fouls than the other.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> I've always hated them particularly when any team I support is involved in one - they always lose. I think less fouls or number of corners won would be a better way particularly if they had the number of fouls committed on a scoreboard, for instance. Just think how much more attacking football there would be when the match is at stalemate and one team has committed many more fouls than the other.


Ooh-er, don't like that idea! Back to square one I guess.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pazcat said:


> There are loads of ways to do it, I'm happy watching on filmon but there are plenty of other streams available.
> QUOTE]
> 
> But Filmon have blocked the matches...although we watched one last week...but next day it was blocked again.
> ...


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

It's only blocked if you try and login during the broadcast though, so if you put it on during Columbo today and left it on you are already in when the pre game show/match starts.
I'm watching it now via filmon.

That said if you had a powercut or your net failed during the match you probably couldn't get back on.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

First Russia, then the USA. Plucky little Belgium, slayer of superpowers.

Sorry Elenetxu. 

PS Your goalkeeper is awesome. But why does he wear his hair upside down?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pazcat said:


> It's only blocked if you try and login during the broadcast though, so if you put it on during Columbo today and left it on you are already in when the pre game show/match starts.
> I'm watching it now via filmon.
> 
> That said if you had a powercut or your net failed during the match you probably couldn't get back on.


Yes, we worked that out! Which makes a mockery of the FIFA ban.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Well I'm glad you can do it because it beats setting up cables across the room to watch a different stream.

Really wanted the US to win last night but they were going to come unstuck eventually. Hopefully despite how bad Argentina have played they can win the next round.

Also Algeria put up a good fight against the Germans, not looking forward to that clash. Winner of France/Germany to win the cup perhaps?

Also hoping Columbia can beat Brazil too.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> First Russia, then the USA. Plucky little Belgium, slayer of superpowers.
> 
> Sorry Elenetxu.
> 
> PS Your goalkeeper is awesome. But why does he wear his hair upside down?


The game was terribly boring, save the _prorroga_. I didn't sleep well last night! Oh well. They tried. 

Here's a great pic of Tim Howard:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

elenetxu said:


> The game was terribly boring, save the _prorroga_. I didn't sleep well last night! Oh well. They tried.
> 
> Here's a great pic of Tim Howard:


I look forward to seeing Messi put a hat-trick past him on Saturday. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I think Messi will be putting a hat-trick past young Thibaut Courtois instead.
Just one would do though please.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Check out Twitter: "Things Tim Howard could save"


----------

